# which nocks? super nock -vs- bietner



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Actually I prefer the Easton Pro 3D Super nocks over the 2 you listed. The Pro 3D nock has a little better fit, more similar to their g-nock, imo compared to the Easton Super nock. The double-click feel on the Super nock as you snap it on the bowstring just feels odd to me -- the Pro 3D version doesn't do this. Either work though, I've shot both for indoor spot tournaments over the years with equal success so just a matter of preference really.

I don't know that much about the Beiter, other than via reputation its allegedly the most consistent of the 2 you mentioned due to coming off the same mold. I've played with some of the smaller sizes before on outdoor target arrows for both compound and recurve and they seemed to work reasonably well. I just never found them to perform so much better over the Easton nock as to warrant paying extra money for them. But there are many that swear by them as well. Either way, Beiter or Pro 3D Super nock, I don't think you'll have any problems/issues.

>>------->


----------



## docdada (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for the insight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I have played with the Bieter for a long time now and all and all they are not really any better than the others mentioned, the Bieters for the larger arrows do breakdown over time, the ears tend to breakoff if your nock fit isn't perfect. I no longer use Bieters for my target arrows since I started using the MK's and when my larger Bieters were out I will be useing the pro-3-d's


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the g-nock so well i buy the g-nock bushings for my fatties.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

I have been using Beiters 19-2 for my Cobalts, X7's and Fatboys for over 4 years. Thay seem to work. I love them and there also Clear, which looks sweeet:shade:
I have not expenernced any breaking down and I shoot a lot of arrows.....


----------



## docdada (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for all the info.


----------

